# Our haunted garage 2007



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm still new to posting links and such so I hope this works.

Haunted House 2007 pictures by scubawidow - Photobucket


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Lookin good....creepy clown


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice garage haunt, looks like you and your kids had a good time, love the costumes!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great loking haunt. Love your costume. Did you make it yourself or buy it? How many tot's do you get?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha lovethe bad kids hahaha! looks cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

like the horror theatre..and the you blacklight living dead girly
that bad kids is funny
good job overall


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone. It's small but spooky enough for now. Now that my oldest has a little more time to help build expansion is guaranteed.

I made my costume, the oldest as Rob Zombie was just his street clothes with a pirate coat, a hat that I sewed a dreadlock wig into, a cheap mustasche/beard and a little makeup. The middle as Captain Spaulding I made the costume using a red shirt and a white shirt cut and sewed together, made the pom poms and sewed them on, the pants were just a pair of red sweats with patches sewed on, I made the neck ruffle out of 3 different size ribbons, we bought the mask at Spirit. The youngest was just black sweats and a half mask, he was supposed to be a toxic waste zombie but I couldn't get him to stay still long enough to stay in the collapsable can I bought at Wishing Well.
We had a grand total of 144 TOT's this year, usually we get between 150 and 200.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like a fun display but I have to ask, what's up with the gun that the clown is holding? Was it part of the "act"? Was it being pointed at guests?
Just wondering as it doesn't seem to "fit".


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Our costumes this year were Rob Zombie based. My middle son was Captain Spaulding. If you've ever seen House of 1000 Corpses or The Devil's Rejects you'd have a better idea of what the gun is about. The gun was only used for pic's though. 

I'll have to get the link for the Haunted Theater videos on YouTube from my oldest. I have them posted on Halloweenforum but the links aren't there so I don't know how to get them on here. We weren't able to load the Rob Zombie video because it was too big, but 4 of the other videos we did are there.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Someone REALLY likes Rob Zombie haha No White Zombie references though.

I love garage haunts thanks for posting!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Ya, my oldest got me hooked.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Love the whole House of 1000 Corpses theme. I love that movie.
I also have a garage haunt that is no more than a decorated garage but the neighborhood looks forward to it every year.

I really like you flourescent blucky. Actuallyl...I like everything in it. Great job.


----------

